# Kubota L245DT



## candp (11 mo ago)

is there a parts manual that might include 3 point and the iron pieces that bolt on rear of machine? Is there a Implament and attachments manual for Kubota L245DT?thksc


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy candp,
If you need parts, tractorhouse.com has 20 ea. L245's listed in salvage. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/l245/farm-equipment


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I believe you'll find the info you require on Kubotabooks.com or on ManualsLib. Only the original owners manual will list compatible equipment limitations and for some reason. owners manuals seem to vanish with older, used units. Not sure what that is.


----------

